# custom made bike/trike fenders



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

get your own custom fenders made right here. any shape any design. raw steel bodywork and primer ,to full kandy paint.however you like. pm for prices


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

nice work homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 13 2008, 09:07 PM~11338221
> *nice work homie
> *


x2


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

nice work..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

pm for prices


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work homie


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Nice work homie john gets down and fast.....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

any more pics of that trike?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 13 2008, 08:28 PM~11338422
> *any more pics of that trike?
> *


yea i built it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 13 2008, 08:58 PM~11338780
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I love the color scheme on this trike! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 14 2008, 06:35 AM~11341045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thankx


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THATS SOME NICE ASS WORK


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN HOMIE SICK WORK!! I'M A MODEL CAR BUILDER BUT THATS SOME NICE FAB & PAINT WORK!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

>


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

order now if you need custom fenders for vegas


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

real nice work.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 14 2008, 04:23 PM~11345746
> *real nice work.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin: definitely need a set of those for that one frame you already got that you're wet sanding and clearing right now with a couple of 3D step outs. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:57 PM~11347031
> *:biggrin:  definitely need a set of those for that one frame you already got that you're wet sanding and clearing right now with a couple of 3D step outs.  :biggrin:
> *


let me get this next rush out and ill get em done


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 08:43 PM~11338593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit man how much for a trike like that!!!! i have 2 bikes a trike & a 2 wheeler but they are all twisted frames & there isnt much fab you can do with theme is there?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Aug 15 2008, 06:39 AM~11350308
> *shit man how much for a trike like that!!!! i have 2 bikes a trike & a 2 wheeler but they are all twisted frames & there isnt much fab you can do with theme is there?
> *


pm sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 10:37 AM~11351717
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 15 2008, 04:02 PM~11354123
> *
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

vegas is getting closer. get your orders in asap


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ima need some 16 inch soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2008, 10:00 PM~11362561
> *Ima need some 16 inch soon
> *


soon to you is next year


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2008, 12:01 AM~11362571
> *soon to you is next year
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2008, 12:01 AM~11362571
> *soon to you is next year
> *


exactly


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats why I could never join rollerz. "My pockets aint deep!"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2008, 10:02 PM~11362580
> *exactly
> *


and no i wont make em now and have you pay 2 dollars a month


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2008, 12:03 AM~11362585
> *Thats why I could never join rollerz. "My pockets aint deep!"
> *


aint gotta be....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 10:03 PM~11362590
> *aint gotta be....
> *


its all bout the hook ups


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Aug 17 2008, 12:03 AM~11362588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO right!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2008, 10:05 PM~11362606
> *This fool. I dont need no payment plan!
> LMAO right!
> *


good cuz my payment plan is one payment :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2008, 12:06 AM~11362613
> *good cuz my payment plan is  one payment :biggrin:
> *


I need to do the frame first


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2008, 10:08 PM~11362630
> *I need to do the frame first
> *


wtf lets do it. ill see if i can do it faster then your boy is


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2008, 12:11 AM~11362646
> *wtf lets do it. ill see if i can do it faster then your boy is
> *


I gotta get the cash first. slow your role!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

daammm your on that paper chase i see..


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

holla at me price wise, got radio flyer size fenders i want done up two diffrent sets


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 17 2008, 01:13 AM~11363306
> *holla at me price wise, got  radio flyer size fenders i want done up two diffrent sets
> *


pm sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

just sold a set :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2008, 07:03 PM~11385798
> *just sold a set  :biggrin:
> *


damn baller, can i get a dollar? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 20 2008, 07:44 AM~11391685
> *damn baller, can i get a dollar?  :biggrin:
> *


ask tony :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Cuanto for "Indian"motorcycle style fenders for this '72 Schwinn shipped to So.Cal 91911


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 09:06 PM~11338211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

did you ship em homie..

no rush, just wanna be on the look out for them..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:17 PM~11397921
> *did you ship em homie..
> 
> no rush, just wanna be on the look out for them..
> *


im gonna give em to issac sunday in temple


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 09:24 PM~11397977
> *im gonna give em to issac sunday in temple
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 08:24 PM~11397977
> *im gonna give em to issac sunday in temple
> *


cool.. ill make that loser drive to my crib and drop em.. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 10:34 PM~11398070
> *cool.. ill make that loser drive to my crib and drop em.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:34 PM~11398070
> *cool.. ill make that loser drive to my crib and drop em.. :biggrin:
> *


dont dropem. then they will be useless


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 10:40 PM~11398134
> *dont  dropem. then they will be useless
> *


hahahahah


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2008, 08:42 PM~11398158
> *hahahahah
> *


instigater


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Aug 20 2008, 08:40 PM~11398134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.5


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 20 2008, 07:20 PM~11397403
> *Cuanto for "Indian"motorcycle style fenders for this '72 Schwinn shipped to So.Cal 91911
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE NICE SEING YOU AT THE SHOW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 08:40 PM~11398134
> *dont  dropem. then they will be useless
> *



:biggrin: no comment


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 07:02 AM~11400986
> *:biggrin:  no comment
> *


point proven


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 07:54 AM~11401201
> *point proven
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

got another set in today. 12 inch :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 08:12 PM~11338266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE BRO ....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 25 2008, 04:39 PM~11435101
> *I LIKE BRO ....
> *


well lets get your order in asap. im paypal ready :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

who wants to step up there game and get rid of those sorry looking china chrome fenders and get a set of one of a kinds?????


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

do they vary in price or what? pm me an estimate


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2008, 05:49 PM~11436457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you paint the inside of those?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 26 2008, 02:48 PM~11443966
> *did you paint the inside of those?
> *


thats last :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 26 2008, 02:39 PM~11443900
> *do they vary in price or what?  pm me an estimate
> *


what r u lookin for?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2008, 02:31 PM~11444399
> *thats last :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

no one else needs fenders?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm me a price for two trike your design no pant


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2008, 02:41 PM~11453220
> *pm me a price for two trike  your design no pant
> *


pm sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

12 inch bike with extended rear fender


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 05:54 PM~11376488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shit crazy.....good work.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2008, 04:13 PM~11454102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you make the basic fender or just added the sides if you made the basic fender how much ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2008, 11:12 AM~11461121
> *did you make the basic fender or just added the sides if you made the basic fender how much  ?
> *


i had the stock fenders but added 4 inches in length to the back one from scratch


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 01:08 PM~11462201
> *i had the stock fenders but added 4 inches in length to the back one from scratch
> *


ohhh :0 they look bad ass


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2008, 03:17 PM~11463352
> *ohhh  :0 they look bad ass
> *


you ready to order a set big balla?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

going to having a sale soon. paypal ready for your custom fender needs. get in on this offer. it will be the last sale for the year :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 03:37 PM~11463574
> *you ready to order a set big balla?
> *


i would if i didnt do my own metal work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2008, 08:23 PM~11466209
> *i would if i didnt do my own metal work
> *


then make some


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 08:25 PM~11466233
> *then make some
> *


i dont build bikes i just hang out in the bike section and prettend i have a bike yup :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2008, 08:32 PM~11466314
> *i dont build bikes i just hang out in the bike section and prettend i have a bike yup  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

DO YOU KNOW HOW TO PAINT CARS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 29 2008, 01:10 PM~11472464
> *DO YOU KNOW HOW TO PAINT CARS
> *


nope . i havent read that book yet :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP ROLLERZ ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whos ready for the sale deails?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2008, 04:13 PM~11454102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 30 2008, 09:49 PM~11481567
> *nice work
> *


you ready to order a set?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2008, 09:54 PM~11481584
> *you ready to order a set?
> *


how much ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 30 2008, 10:01 PM~11481620
> *how much ?
> *


pm sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 1 2008, 09:27 AM~11489147
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up nate? when you gonna get some fenders made ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2008, 04:34 PM~11491720
> *whats up nate?  when you gonna get some fenders made ?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

hey dog i need a fender some thang to go with this bike just the front fender 










so how much


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 10:31 PM~11362775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


also would like some over lay like the one in the pic


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

might have a set of 12 in custom fenders for sale very sortly due to customer non payment :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 01:00 PM~11507997
> *might have a set  of 12 in custom fenders for sale very sortly due to customer non payment :0
> *


SO YOU DO THE WORK FIRST THEN THEY PAY YOU? THATS TIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2008, 06:04 PM~11454637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FENDERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 03:48 PM~11508412
> *SO YOU DO THE WORK FIRST THEN THEY PAY YOU? THATS TIGHT  :cheesy:
> *


no, i thnk this guy lied to him and told hime the money was in the mail so john just tried to get a jump on it and get it knocked out real quick, but then the money never showed up :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THAT SUCKS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 02:34 PM~11508932
> *DAM THAT SUCKS
> *


no its good for someone who needs them. turnaround time is zero :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHA YEAH THAT SOUNDS GOOD TO WHO EVER WANTS THEM


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

drop me a price on those asap ill see if i can send a small amount to hold them for a while. unless there in my range right off the bat..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 3 2008, 09:19 PM~11512905
> *drop me a price on those asap ill see if i can send a small amount to hold them for a while. unless there in my range right off the bat..
> *


pm sent


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ok maybe im lost sa rollerz is offline right now so which 12" fenders are for sale i thought they were the green ones but im not sure especially the response i got from sa rollerz..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2008, 04:13 PM~11454102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the primered ones on top are for sale maybe


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

BAD ASS WORK BROTHERZ .....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 4 2008, 01:54 PM~11518795
> *BAD ASS WORK BROTHERZ .....
> *


when you gonna order yours?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2008, 05:48 PM~11520155
> *when you gonna order yours?
> *


DAMN HOMEBOY CAN'T GET ENOUGH WORK.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 4 2008, 04:52 PM~11520197
> *DAMN HOMEBOY CAN'T GET ENOUGH WORK.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whos next? fast turnaround time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 5 2008, 05:39 PM~11529903
> *whos next? fast turnaround time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WELL IF TROY GOT PARTS OUT THERE IN VEGAS 
I'LL GET THEM THERE ....
LOOK UP CELIA'S EVIL WAYS CAN YOU HOOK UP SOME SICK ASS FENDERS FOR ME BRO ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 6 2008, 01:34 PM~11535514
> *WELL IF TROY GOT PARTS OUT THERE IN VEGAS
> I'LL GET THEM THERE ....
> LOOK UP CELIA'S EVIL WAYS CAN YOU HOOK UP SOME SICK ASS FENDERS FOR ME BRO ?
> *


i can do anything you want. money talks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

got another set today :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 4 2008, 01:54 PM~11518795
> *BAD ASS WORK BROTHERZ .....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:56 PM~11564115
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


because of post like this.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 04:51 AM~11565455
> *because of post like this.
> *


SO THAT POST MAKES EVERYONE A HATER


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yes :buttkick:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 10 2008, 08:43 AM~11566284
> *yes :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2008, 08:03 AM~11598125
> *:0
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone needing fenders ? from sept15th to sept30th i will be running a sale on fenders. if interested let me know now. im paypal ready. dont miss out :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how many would jump if i said they were free? :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ME!! :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 15 2008, 01:34 PM~11607852
> *ME!!  :cheesy:
> *


wicked does em im sure. he says he does it all


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 06:09 PM~11566056
> *SO THAT POST MAKES EVERYONE A HATER
> *


Hater :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2008, 11:55 PM~11608027
> *wicked does em im sure. he says he does it all
> *


Hell yeah he's working on Traditional of the year, Car of the Year, Bomb of the year, AND bike of the year betta watch ya back busta hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 15 2008, 05:33 PM~11609887
> *Hell yeah he's working on Traditional of the year, Car of the Year, Bomb of the year, AND bike of the year betta watch ya back busta hno:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2008, 08:03 PM~11610800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN IT COMES TO PRICES TALK TO THIS HOMIE RIGHT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 15 2008, 07:04 PM~11610803
> *WHEN IT COMES TO PRICES TALK TO THIS HOMIE RIGHT HERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice work. True hand made craftsmanship :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2008, 03:26 PM~11600298
> *anyone needing fenders ? from sept15th to sept30th  i will be running a sale on fenders. if interested  let me know now. im paypal ready. dont miss out :biggrin:
> *


dont miss out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 06:30 PM~11629650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those look real nice.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 18 2008, 12:05 AM~11632060
> *Those look real nice.
> *


they look good


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2008, 11:08 PM~11632107
> *there gonna look good on the x trike. :0
> *






 Somebody keeping secrets from me? Those trike fenders are some high quality work.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2008, 10:08 PM~11632107
> *there gonna look good on the x trike. :0
> *


not what they are for. they are going to a guy in oregon


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 06:30 PM~11629650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS TIGHT AS FUCK


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhh snappp!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2008, 10:08 PM~11632107
> *there gonna look good on the x trike. :0
> *


I wish homie but the x trike is the same as you saw it in vegas last year. To much $$$ to compete with these guys. :biggrin:


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

:0 this thing is nice


> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 14 2008, 07:35 AM~11341045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> ITS A TRIKE BRO .....
> I WOULD LIKE TO SEE FENDERS FOR A TRIKE .


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> > :biggrin:
> > ITS A TRIKE BRO .....
> > I WOULD LIKE TO SEE FENDERS FOR A TRIKE .
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> that looks like the fender from the dragon ball z bike. are you working on dominos stuff for vegas?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> > that looks like the fender from the dragon ball z bike. are you working on dominos stuff for vegas?
> 
> 
> maybe


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i guess everyone likes stock china fenders. trying to be like everyone else :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that's what it takes to win at redline :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

everyone gonna miss the sale?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 14 2008, 08:35 AM~11341045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dahm!!!!!!!!!!!!nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt for the non buying window shoppers aka street bikers


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 03:28 PM~11697739
> *ttt for the non buying window shoppers aka  street bikers*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 25 2008, 01:31 PM~11697770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


kids :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> > that looks like the fender from the dragon ball z bike. are you working on dominos stuff for vegas?
> 
> 
> its a new one. someone stole the old one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 11:28 PM~11697739
> *ttt for the non buying window shoppers aka  street bikers
> *


True true.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2008, 03:11 PM~11709166
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: for yourself?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wtf? :thumbsup: for the advancement of ksc.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn homie, Tony has told me alot of good things about u and i finally had to take a look for myself. He wasn't lying u do some great work. Keep it up homie i'm sure Tony will introduce me to u in Vegas. Peace :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 26 2008, 03:41 PM~11709368
> *Damn homie, Tony has told me alot of good things about u and i finally had to take a look for myself. He wasn't lying u do some great work. Keep it up homie i'm sure Tony will introduce me to u in Vegas. Peace :biggrin:
> *


not going to vegas this year. too many customers have not paid yet. im not letting thier stuff go before then either. most of it is for vegas too. too bad for them :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 26 2008, 04:48 PM~11709419
> *not going to vegas this year. too many customers have not paid yet. im not letting thier stuff go before then either. most of it is for vegas too. too bad for them :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THEY SHOULD BE LIKE ME :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 26 2008, 07:19 PM~11710754
> *:0  :0  :0 THEY SHOULD BE LIKE ME  :biggrin:
> *


i wish they were homie


----------



## KEEKA (Nov 4, 2006)

VERY NICE WORK!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KEEKA_@Sep 28 2008, 08:45 PM~11723768
> *VERY NICE WORK!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 06:30 PM~11629650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you sale this set already if not how much are you askin for them


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 29 2008, 05:14 AM~11725884
> *did you sale this set already if not how much are you askin for them
> *


already sold but i can always make more


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

for sale 12 inch fenders


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2008, 05:34 PM~11731984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEND ME A PRICE HOMIE...............


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 1 2008, 04:03 PM~11752046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THEY LOOK LIKE DRAGONBALL FENDERS :biggrin: NICE WORK JOHN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 1 2008, 03:03 PM~11752046
> *
> 
> 
> ...



They look nice, can wait to see them in BAYTOWN SOON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

soon


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice work for a real fabricator :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2008, 06:57 AM~11789946
> *Nice work for a real fabricator :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

time to get an early start on next year :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 08:14 PM~11827153
> *time to get an early start on next year :0
> *



Yes Sir! You winnning already............ oh wait TonyO started last week.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 9 2008, 08:16 PM~11827170
> *Yes Sir! You winnning already............ oh wait TonyO started last week.
> *


i could start in 6 months and still win :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 08:17 PM~11827187
> *i could start in 6 months and still win :biggrin:
> *


Yup, we all seen what you can do. Keep up the good work and I guess I will see you at the MAGNIFICOS in November


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 9 2008, 08:18 PM~11827198
> *Yup, we all seen what you can do. Keep up the good work and I guess I will see you at the MAGNIFICOS in November
> *


maybe not gonna make that either since it got moved. we have our annual toy drive and car show in san antonio that saturday. and there will be no sunday move in if it sells out


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 08:20 PM~11827209
> *maybe not gonna make that either since it got moved. we have our annual toy drive and car show in san antonio that saturday.  and there will be no sunday move in if it sells out
> *


Oh shit it did get moved huh! Oh well see you when I see you then.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 9 2008, 08:23 PM~11827231
> *Oh shit it did get moved huh! Oh well see you when I see you then.
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 10 2008, 06:16 AM~11827170
> *Yes Sir! You winnning already............ oh wait TonyO started last week.
> *


i have it built in my mind already


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 08:56 PM~11827489
> *i have it built in my mind already
> *


but i just rode mine :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 06:56 AM~11827497
> *but i just rode mine :biggrin:
> *


:loco:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 08:58 PM~11827509
> *:loco:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 06:58 AM~11827517
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


:guns:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 09:00 PM~11827529
> *:guns:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 07:01 AM~11827549
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


hno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 09:06 PM~11827602
> *hno:
> *


TONY YOU STILL HOME?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2008, 07:12 AM~11827658
> *TONY YOU STILL HOME?
> *


:no:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 09:14 PM~11827675
> *:no:
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR IN VEGAS AND ON L.I.L :uh: GOT TO A STRIP BAR FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:roflmao: Gotta get up and in line by 3 am brotha, the hoes have to wait


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 09:22 PM~11827766
> *:roflmao:  Gotta get up and in line by 3 am brotha, the hoes have to wait *


true :biggrin: .....lmao


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2008, 07:26 AM~11827811
> *true :biggrin: .....lmao
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

vegas is almost over. get them orders in for next year


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 9 2008, 09:15 PM~11827687
> *YOUR IN VEGAS AND ON L.I.L :uh:  GOT TO A STRIP BAR FUCKER :biggrin:
> *


SHIT!!!! Tony in a strip bar!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


You must of fell and bump your head!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 16 2008, 09:22 PM~11888584
> *SHIT!!!! Tony in a strip bar!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You must of fell and bump your head!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x 5


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

you do good work homie , i like those 3d fenders


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 06:54 PM~11376488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What does something like this run. pm me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

that framez tight would love to no what something like that would cost to build up to primer no paint but nice build homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 07:16 PM~11338307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the trike looks bad ass!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## DoneDeal82 R.O. (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 24 2008, 11:12 PM~11967937
> *:0
> *



any parts 4 sale homeboy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoneDeal82 R.O._@Nov 6 2008, 07:33 PM~12084846
> *any parts 4 sale homeboy
> *


what are you looking for?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 28 2008, 07:38 PM~12283910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 28 2008, 09:34 PM~12285330
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

x2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

where them fenders for sale? the one homeboy didnt pay for


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 11 2008, 12:13 AM~12397268
> *where them fenders for sale? the one homeboy didnt pay for
> *


i still have them. the 12 inch ones?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 11 2008, 08:09 AM~12398335
> *i still have them. the 12 inch ones?
> *


cant use those...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 11 2008, 06:11 AM~12398343
> *cant use those...
> *


let me know if you find someone


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

if i told you guys a set was only 1 dollar would you buy them?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Depends on the circumstances . But hell yeah


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2008, 05:30 PM~12422512
> *Depends on the circumstances . But hell yeah
> *


guess everyone want stock boring fenders now a dayz


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2008, 07:21 PM~12422850
> *guess everyone want stock boring fenders now a dayz
> *


I have custom ones...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2008, 07:18 PM~12423269
> *I have custom ones...
> *


well your not everyone either :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2008, 08:28 PM~12423333
> *well your not everyone either :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2008, 06:24 PM~12422483
> *if i told you guys a set was only 1 dollar would you buy them?
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: i would :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 13 2008, 09:03 PM~12423874
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: i would :biggrin:
> *


ok then fenders are now 1 dollar per set




















































and 200 shipping :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for a true player in the game.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 08:00 PM~11338162
> *get your own custom fenders made right here. any shape any design. raw steel bodywork and primer ,to full kandy paint.however you like. pm for prices
> *


i am looking to a full custom frame and fenders. do you do that kind of work too with complete where the only thing is to primer and paint???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yes sir i do it all. i can ship you a stock frame to a complete show bike with display


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 14 2008, 01:31 AM~12425140
> *ok then fenders are now 1 dollar per set
> and 200 shipping :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2008, 06:13 AM~12432811
> *yes sir i do it all. i can ship you a stock frame to a complete show bike with display
> *


wut u got to sell thas show material pm me


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 28 2008, 07:38 PM~12283910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Dec 17 2008, 11:40 PM~12462576
> *wut u got to sell thas show material pm me
> *


what you need?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

pm price for trike fenders bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> pm price for trike fenders bro
> [/quot
> pm sent


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

how much for some fenders for a 20" bike. Looking for something with hearts for my daughters bike. I will be heading to San Anto next month


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 21 2008, 07:21 PM~12492901
> *how much for some fenders for a 20" bike. Looking for something with hearts for my daughters bike. I will be heading to San Anto next month
> *


pm sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

back ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 08:40 PM~14963725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your corona bucket is empty :0 :nono:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 2 2009, 06:46 PM~14963780
> *your corona bucket is empty :0 :nono:
> *


i cashed it in and payed the rent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 09:52 PM~14963838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: DAMMMMM !!!!! THAT'S A SUPER SICK BIKE & PAINT JOB WAY UP TTT !!!! :wow:  :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

also do credit boards


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 07:16 PM~11338307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 10:33 PM~14964332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u ship the frame to xavier from wyoming


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

not a bike but somethin i built :biggrin: :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 2 2009, 07:36 PM~14964367
> *did u ship the frame to xavier from wyoming
> *


yea but it got damaged real bad so i had to redo it. it will be done next week


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 10:38 PM~14964387
> *yea but it got damaged real bad so i had to redo it. it will be done next week
> *


    

im trying to get in contact with him but i cant seem to find him


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 2 2009, 07:41 PM~14964420
> *
> 
> im trying to get in contact with him but i cant seem to find him
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 08:33 PM~14964332
> *
> 
> 
> ...



S W E E T

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

thats some bomb ass work youve done there bro. i think next year ill go to you for some custom fenders , 3 dee , kandy and graphics.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 4 2009, 02:49 PM~14982735
> *thats some bomb ass work youve done there bro.  i think next year ill go to you for some custom fenders , 3 dee , kandy and graphics.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 07:37 PM~14964375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you ever get it back?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 10:35 PM~14964352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS REALLY SICK TTT !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 07:49 PM~14963822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 07:35 PM~14964352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Top notch bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 6 2010, 05:50 PM~16206279
> *Top notch bro.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 08:16 PM~11338307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 16 2008, 02:32 PM~11617802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 06:30 PM~11629650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 2 2009, 07:11 PM~14964075
> *  :wow:  DAMMMMM  !!!!!  THAT'S A  SUPER  SICK  BIKE & PAINT JOB  WAY UP  TTT  !!!!  :wow:    :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 6 2010, 02:46 PM~16204338
> *:biggrin:
> *


pm me some fender prices.. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> pm me some fender prices.. :biggrin:
> [/quo
> pm sent


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

how much 4 sum fenders


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Jan 11 2010, 08:13 AM~16253127
> *how much 4 sum fenders
> *


pm sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 06:15 PM~16822248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED SOME OF THESE FOR A 20'' HOW MUCH..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 7 2010, 06:33 PM~16822361
> *I NEED SOME OF THESE FOR A 20'' HOW MUCH..
> *


pm sent


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 07:33 PM~14964332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 how much for one these


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 06:52 PM~14963838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Or one of these but just in blue


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 09:33 PM~14964332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait until I'm looking at this in person hno:


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

BAD ASS WORK HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING NOT TO RADICAL BUT BAD ASS!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

hey what do you charge for 3-D work?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Mar 12 2010, 07:30 PM~16874932
> *BAD ASS WORK HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING NOT TO RADICAL BUT BAD ASS!!!
> *


custom fenders run from 250 up in primer


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 12 2010, 07:15 PM~16875494
> *hey what do you charge for 3-D work?
> *


also need plexi glass work too, can you do that also? my frame is done i just need the body work and 3-D work. shoot me a pm.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 12 2010, 08:26 PM~16875617
> *also need plexi glass work too, can you do that also? my frame is done i just need the body work and 3-D work. shoot me a pm.
> *


i can do anything. send pic of frame


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2010, 07:31 PM~16875679
> *i can do anything. send pic of frame
> *


pm sent


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/RO...showlong011.jpg[/img]
























[/quote]
hey can you make the same for me but how much $$$ :biggrin:


----------



## wildstyle831 (Mar 14, 2010)

hey if i send you my pic of my bike can you give me a price on some of fender prices thaks bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

damn good work


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Heres my fenders i made for my bikes
















This one's above r for the trike that im working on
















Heres my homie Agustin the air brush master with my frame








And heres is one of my bikes


----------



## bastre (Jun 5, 2007)

nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

your turn out some nice work bro


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:biggrin: i like that skull side of the frame who did the airbrushing :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Nov 28 2010, 07:01 AM~19181286
> *:biggrin:  i like that skull side of the frame who did the airbrushing :biggrin:
> *


My homie Agustin Zarate, the guy hows holding the frame


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

PM'D YOU


----------



## malicioso (Oct 5, 2010)

nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Great work I will need some fenders done for my boys bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Dec 11 2010, 09:33 PM~19304441
> *Great work I will need some fenders  done for my boys bike
> *


ok kool. let me know when your ready


----------



## sandiego619lowride (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 07:00 PM~11338162
> *get your own custom fenders made right here. any shape any design. raw steel bodywork and primer ,to full kandy paint.however you like. pm for prices
> *


so how much do u charge 4 the fenders wat is the price range


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

John does bad ass work on the fenders but don't forget if you need fender braces TNT will be making some that'll fit perfect.


----------



## sandiego619lowride (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 07:00 PM~11338162
> *get your own custom fenders made right here. any shape any design. raw steel bodywork and primer ,to full kandy paint.however you like. pm for prices
> *


whats up homie how much you charge for the fenders shaped like the chargers bolt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sandiego619lowride_@Jan 12 2011, 02:10 PM~19576388
> *whats up homie how much you charge for the fenders shaped like the chargers bolt
> *


pm me witht he ones you looking for


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 10:00 PM~11338162
> *get your own custom fenders made right here. any shape any design. raw steel bodywork and primer ,to full kandy paint.however you like. pm for prices
> *


what ya charge for a set of 16" & 26" fenders wit jus a simple design, primered?? :dunno:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some great work on this thread :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 10 2011, 10:29 AM~20058771
> *some great work on this thread :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*x2!!!* :wow:


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Mar 10 2011, 09:48 AM~20057760
> *what ya charge for a set of 16" & 26" fenders wit jus a simple design, primered?? :dunno:
> *


 :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Mar 10 2011, 07:48 AM~20057760
> *what ya charge for a set of 16" & 26" fenders wit jus a simple design, primered?? :dunno:
> *


$250


----------



## bigbob17090 (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you have fenders for a v8 trike? 13" wide or more? thanks..BB


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

DOES CUSTOM FENDERS CHANGE YOUR CLASS U IN


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

No,it shouldn't


----------



## bigbob17090 (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you make fenders for a V8 trikes it has 11" back tires also need front fender also beautiful paint job..love the colors!...BB


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:NICE WORK PM ME A PRICE 4 16IN FENDERS AN THE BANANA SEAT THANKS


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ (Jun 15, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## nikkoda (Jan 22, 2012)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> get your own custom fenders made right here. any shape any design. raw steel bodywork and primer ,to full kandy paint.however you like. pm for prices


Hi I have a trike I want to get custom 1950s style fenders could u make some like that and how much would they run me ?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

How much for a set of custom fenders for a 20" bike


----------

